# cooper rifles



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just found this on lrh was wondering if any truth to this or not. I have thought about a cooper but if this turns out to be true there is no way i could send money to some one who might donate to the chosen one

Coyboy is absolutely right! 
Cooper arms no doubt makes fine rifles. I unfortunately will never own one. Not because I can't afford one but because Dan Cooper is/was a huge support of one B. Ho, That's right, he was a heavy backer of Obama. Kinda like a jew giving financial support to Hitler isn't it?
I have to seriously question the intelligence of a man who owns a firearms company aiding and abetting the enemy. Wow, dumb and dumber.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I do know that the president or CEO, or whoever heads the company was an Obama supporter. Last I heard they dumped him whoever he was.


----------



## Fullboar (Jan 13, 2011)

If Cooper is a Obama supporter I wouldn't be surprised. Cooper only make Bolt Actions and don't make Semi-Auto's or AR-15's or Assault Rifles ect that are what governments want to ban first usually with handguns. I have never heard of any government banning Bolt Actions hell they didn't even ban them here in this brainwashed dogooder country called Australia.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was only one of their top guys, and as I said they purged. I don't think any firearms manufacture would support Obama. As a matter of fact any outdoorsman who votes for Obama is like a chicken voting for Col. Sanders.

Australia huh. How are you guys doing down there now after that big gun ban a few years ago. I hope it hasn't destroyed your ability to enjoy the outdoors. If we get a ban like that in the United States I think the conservative states will have as much steel in the ground as the iron mines in Minnesota.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtR said:


> Kinda like a jew giving financial support to Hitler isn't it?
> I have to seriously question the intelligence of a man who owns a firearms company aiding and abetting the enemy. Wow, dumb and dumber.......


Hmmm.... This is silly. Jews did support Hitler when they were laundering blood money through the network of Swiss banks.
As far as supporting enemies, lots of Americans gloss over facts, or simply have no idea on the role of Ford, MACK, International Harvester, MAN Diesel, Heinkel, and GM Motors (Tiger tank factories) companies that helped Hitler's Germany to become what it became. Oh yeah, we also made al-Qaeda possible, trained them, armed them, and helped Saddam Hussein to murder 5000 Kurds with American made poison gas...So instead of questioning the man's intelligence, one needs to study history and remain open-minded and unbiased about myriad of aspects and things that make that history. Otherwise, half of the Americans if not more than half are all enemies of the State because they drive Fords and GM vehicles. After all, those who don't know history are destined to repeat it...

Don't mean to be rude, just saying... :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

yep and i see you like details and in the details it said I did not write that was just wondering if any truth the cooper being a bho suporter and plainsman answered that. the rest was just added by the guy who i suppose wanted to throw in a few more shots so hey thanks for the history lesson. do you have any thing to add about copper? if you are talking about questioning the chosen ones inteligence i guess his actions speak louder than words how has socialized medicine turned out through history?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtR said:


> do you have any thing to add about cooper?


He is the rich guy...lol.

btw, _some_ of the Obama's supporters are extremely pro-gun...but I guess that is irrelevant here.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I always thought Man and Heinkle were German companies, crap do I need to research more?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Savage260 said:


> I always thought Man and Heinkle were German companies, crap do I need to research more?


Ahh...yeah...never mind...it's not always about the origins but what is between the lines and what, who and how certain individuals from Washington...never mind indeed. Who cares? It's done. Go Jews!

Oh yeah, those Ford/Mack/Tigers were pretty good...but the Russian T34s and Stalin's supertanks beat the f*** out of them anyway... Boy oh boy do we have a vivid history of making friends and then turn them into foes over night or what!?

So Cooper or not to Cooper? Love their rifles, so many "weired" calibers, stunnig woodwork, accuracy...Can't really afford them. I am a poor sob...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So if we give money or tech info to some one that is our friend, then they flip 180 we are guilty of aiding the enemy? I give a buddy a $1000 loan to get his car fixed, turns out he is a freak and uses it as a car bomb, and I am guilty of aiding a domestic terrorist?

I am quite interested in that WWII info. Where can I read about what you have mentioned? Am reading a book about the Battle of Britain, and it seems the Brits and Germans shared quite a bit of technical knowledge between their countries right up to the beginning, and some even after the hostilities began.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ambush Hunter said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > do you have any thing to add about cooper?
> ...


how about this really simple if you dont have anything to add other than the rifles are pretty and some other useless coments just stay in the politics section with the bho 2nd amendment supporters. One reason i like this area not alot of bull**** just alot of ballistics and shooting info lets keep it that way.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

KurtR said:


> how about this really simple if you dont have anything to add other than the rifles are pretty and some other useless coments just stay in the politics section with the bho 2nd amendment supporters. One reason i like this area not alot of b#llsh*t just alot of ballistics and shooting info lets keep it that way.


That's what I was going to propose you, go to the political forum with your Obama comments. You can question the man's intelligence there. Don't start political comments/opinions expecting that no one else is allowed to express theirs. Are you a *keyboard commando *because you do sound like one? Where the f*** did you discuss ballistics in this thread? Your original point was political, about Obama, Coopers support for Obama, and the man's intelligence. Don't waste my time and finger power with this bull****. Get a life and buy whatever the f*** you want, unless you are so misearable you wanna worry about the f****** ideology!!!

Just for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evr_tP9c ... r_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqgSSAh8 ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn438ox4 ... re=related


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to laugh whenever anyone posts these types of cartoons. It really says more about the person who posted them than anything. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a hard time deciding which character was the idiot. The arrogant jerk on the left, or the one who knew nothing but asked questions. Ignorance or arrogance take your choice. If I was swinging a 2X4 I think I would smack the guy on the left. The one on the right didn't know much, but he was asking questions to learn. Also, the guy on the left knew some things about firearms etc, but he had a limited vocabulary. That was evident by the curse words he had to use because he knew no correct ones.

longshot, I agree. I often display my references in the political form, but I prefer to voice my opinions in my own words. Sometimes though something is just to good and there is nothing I can say to add to it, and may detract from it.

Hey longshot go to the reloading form and look at my post on chronograph. I was all excited about the velocities I got yesterday out of R17 in my 6.5 X 284. To bad the cartoon character on the left wasn't real I could call him and talk about 1000 yards shooting. :lol:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

it's funny how some cry-babies get upset on the internet, makes me wonder how sorry they are in real life. Better familiarize with the idiocy presented by the average Joe with dumb questions before joining certain forums. Sniper's Hide is one of them. You better know what you are asking there. Not for bed-wetters or keyboard commandoes...
Why ask a question if you already don't like what I am saying, mr. KurtR...?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> idiocy presented by the average Joe with dumb questions


I understand what your saying, but only because I am to often impatient. I guess we all started from there, but had people we could personally talk to to help us. I often think of a college professor that once said "there are no dumb questions, only dumb answers".
Ya, I am often impatient and don't answer questions. On the other hand I am always amazed that anyone would ask me anything. It's an honor that someone thinks I could help them. I hope I don't lead anyone astray with bad advise.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I understand what your saying, but only because I am too often impatient. I guess we all started from there, but had people we could personally talk to to help us. I often think of a college professor that once said "there are no dumb questions, only dumb answers".
> Ya, I am often impatient and don't answer questions. On the other hand I am always amazed that anyone would ask me anything. It's an honor that someone thinks I could help them. I hope I don't lead anyone astray with bad advise.


I guess I can agree with that. I just don't understand certain attitudes when someone asks a question and expects only "right" answers. Makes me think one's ego always commands his judgement... I guess it's all Internet's fault...

Peace, my shooting brothers! :beer:

Out.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ambush Hunter said:


> it's funny how some cry-babies get upset on the internet, makes me wonder how sorry they are in real life. Better familiarize with the idiocy presented by the average Joe with dumb questions before joining certain forums. Sniper's Hide is one of them. You better know what you are asking there. Not for bed-wetters or keyboard commandoes...
> Why ask a question if you already don't like what I am saying, mr. KurtR...?


Yep and that is why i like the hide. dont have to worry about politics as frank has taken care of that over there. I guess i should have just pm plainsman and skipped all this. I could give a **** one way or another with the cooper was simple as wanting to know you were the one who had to come with the history lesson and why i was a idiot for asking. Any way nice rig what brake you running on that? And if you want i would love to see that thing make some pd mist in SD if you are ever in the area i am not to proud to learn from some one that can show me a thing or two.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well getting political was one thing, but maybe part of it's my fault for not saying take it to the political form. However, it was interesting so I just sat back and watched. It all turned out good I think. Whenever fellow sportsmen come to an understanding, and respect each others thoughts it's a good day. I'm perhaps more political minded than most, but I had to resist in the event I had to play moderator.  Sorry the smile was all I could muster. I thought the little angel would be more humorous ( since I'm certainly not) , but someone must have dumped that one. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> xdeano


Ya, that may be more fitting for me.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

KurtR - With that kind of committment - I suppose you only hunt on Republican owned land?

Seriously I think it is good to have supporters from gun industries in both political parties - All or Nothing never works in politics there is usually a compromise between the parties. Don't kid yourself most major firms and industries put a little money on both sides of the fence to hedge their bets - they hope if the party they want doesn't get in they may have bought some influence with the the winning party.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Centerfire said:


> KurtR - With that kind of committment - I suppose you only hunt on Republican owned land?
> 
> Seriously I think it is good to have supporters from gun industries in both political parties - All or Nothing never works in politics there is usually a compromise between the parties. Don't kid yourself most major firms and industries put a little money on both sides of the fence to hedge their bets - they hope if the party they want doesn't get in they may have bought some influence with the the winning party.


I think your right about companies giving money to both sides. However, I like it more like this: Republicans and democrats both supporting the second amendment. I'm not partisan, republicans who don't support the second amendment can take a hike right along with the liberals. To me it's all about principles.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Centerfire said:


> KurtR - With that kind of committment - I suppose you only hunt on Republican owned land?
> 
> Seriously I think it is good to have supporters from gun industries in both political parties - All or Nothing never works in politics there is usually a compromise between the parties. Don't kid yourself most major firms and industries put a little money on both sides of the fence to hedge their bets - they hope if the party they want doesn't get in they may have bought some influence with the the winning party.


i have no problem with companys supporting dems as long as the dems or repubs are in suport of the 2nd am., but this has already been said what cooper did to solve the percieved problem. littles late to the party on this topic hugh


----------

